# JBL P1222's on Ebay $45



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like a good deal: JBL P1222 12" Power Series Subwoofer 050036118514 | eBay


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

something weird about this one...

looks like it may have got a little wet.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

JVD240 said:


> looks like it may have got a little wet.


And not in a good way


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

A rusty speaker is not a good sign.


----------

